# persona que comete un atentado



## Abc3007

Hola, como se le llama a la persona o individuo que comete un atentado?
Como por ejemplo, atacante de ataque, agresor de agresión,etc.
Habrá algo parecido a "atentador"? o cuál es la palabra correcta más cercana para describir a esa persona o individuo?


----------



## RIU

Terrorista.


----------



## ErOtto

RIU said:


> Terrorista.


 
Probablemente sea la que más se acerque... pero no es exactamente lo mismo (siendo muy purista, claro). 

Supongo que se usa *terrorista* porque suena muy feo *atentador*... sin embargo sería la palabra correcta para definir a quien *atenta*.

Saludos
Er


----------



## AlBovino

¿Podrías definir en que sentido utilizás la palabra "atentado"?


----------



## Agró

La palabra "atentado", como nombre, no tiene demasiadas connotaciones; siempre se refiere a algún tipo de agresión o al delito relativo a esa agresión. Para mí, "terrorista" es lo más adecuado (si damos por hecho que se está hablando de atentados terroristas, que parece lo lógico):

*atentado**, da**.*
 (Del part. de _atentar_).
* 1.     * adj. desus. Cuerdo, prudente, moderado.
* 2.     * adj. desus. Hecho con mucho tiento, sin meter ruido.
* 3.     * m. Agresión o desacato grave a la autoridad u ofensa a un principio u orden que se considera recto.
* 4.     * m. Agresión contra la vida o la integridad física o moral de alguien.
* 5.     * m._ Der._ Delito que consiste en la violencia o resistencia grave contra la autoridad o sus agentes en el ejercicio de funciones públicas, sin llegar a la rebelión ni sedición.
* 6.     * m. p. us. Procedimiento abusivo de cualquier autoridad.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## AlBovino

Dado que cometer un acto de terrorismo y un atentado no son lo mismo, yo creo que debería utilizarse "el autor del atentado".


----------



## Agró

AlBovino said:


> Dado que cometer un acto de terrorismo y un atentado no son lo mismo, yo creo que debería utilizarse "el autor del atentado".



Me parece bien, pero ahora me has hecho dudar. ¿Puedes explicar la diferencia entre una cosa y otra?


----------



## ErOtto

Agró said:


> ¿Puedes explicar la diferencia entre una cosa y otra?


 
Terrorismo, básicamente, tiene una implicación de terror , violencia y *repetibilidad* en grado superior a atentado. 

De ahí que en el avance de la 23ª edición del DRAE hayan añadido una 3ª acepción:



> *terrorismo**.*
> *1. *m. Dominación por el terror.
> *2. *m. Sucesión de actos de violencia ejecutados para infundir terror.
> *3. *m. Actuación criminal de bandas organizadas, que, reiteradamente y por lo común de modo indiscriminado, pretende crear alarma social con fines políticos.


 
Así es, por lo menos como lo veo yo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## AlBovino

La acepción 4 que Ud. transcribió permite usar atentado en una frase como ésta: "El atentado contra la vida del millonario industrial se produjo...".

Además, no sabría cómo resolver las diferencias entre las acepciones que sí pudieran coincidir con la definición legal de acto terrorista y aquellas que no coincidieran.


----------



## Jonno

Puede haber actos de terrorismo que no sean atentados. Un terrorista puede hacer sabotaje, robar un coche... por poner unos ejemplo de actos delictivos que no implican agresión contra la vida o integridad de alguien.

Y un atentado puede cometerlo alguien que no es terrorista. Si por ejemplo un delincuente común atenta contra un juez, no es un acto terrorista.


----------



## ErOtto

AlBovino said:


> "El atentado contra la vida del millonario industrial se produjo...".


 


Vamos a cambiar al millonetis por un presidente:

El atentado contra el presidente se produjo...


Si lo realizó un pobre gilipollas al quese le fue la pinza, sería un atentado.
Si lo realizaron miembros de (como ejemplo) una célula islamista radical, sería un acto de terrorismo.

Saludos
Er


----------



## AlBovino

¿Lo convencimos, Agró?


----------



## pewen

Perpetrador podría ser un sinónimo también en este caso.


----------



## Peón

Mientras no se dé contexto a la palabra será difícil contestar con cierta exactitud la duda inicial.


----------



## AlBovino

Perpetrador podrá ser correcto pero suena a jerga policial


----------



## Jonno

"Perpetrador" añade a "autor" el significado de que el acto cometido es delictivo, pero no tiene por qué ser un atentado.


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que no existe la palabra que buscan porque, ya está dicho, existen diferentes tipos de atentados y no todos pueden catalogarse de la misma manera.
No es lo mismo el atentado que comete un tipo al poner una bomba en un cine, que el que atenta contra la integridad física del arquero rival después de un partido de fútbol, aunque ambos en última instancia sean actos delictivos.
Así, creo yo que la diferencia o la palabra de marras la dará el contexto: terrorista, asesino, agresor, etc, dependiendo de si el atentado terminó con treinta personas hechas pedazos, con alguien con una puñalada en la espalda, o con el arquero con los dos ojos morados.
“Atentador” podría defenderse desde un punto de vista lingüístico, pero como palabra es un horror.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
En general, quien comete un delito atenta contra un bien jurídico protegido y se hace acreedor de un proceso y, eventualmente, de una pena.
Hay un delito de atentado que se caracteriza porque la víctima es funcionario o autoridad.
Al autor de un atentado, en España, se le conoce como ha dicho AlBovino: autor de un atentado.
Dentro de los atentados los hay de signo terrorista, que tienen regulación penal aparte de los atentados usuales (pegar a un policía, zarandear a un juez, etc).


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Son criminales, delincuentes. Yelena.


----------



## Jonno

Criminal es el que comete un crimen (delito grave, asesinato) y delincuente el que comete un delito (cualquier quebrantamiento de la ley, aunque sea leve). Pero aunque el que comete un atentado es ambas cosas no funciona en el sentido contrario: un criminal o un delincuente no tienen por qué haber cometido un atentado.


----------



## AlBovino

Esa distinción entre "crimen" y "delito" no tiene existencia más que en las definiciones que hace la ley vigente. Actualmente, muy pocas legislaciones utilizan en la distinción. En mi país, como en tantos otros, todos las conductas tipificadas en las leyes penales son "delitos" y no "crímenes".

Por otro lado, hablar de "criminales" y "delincuentes" es impropio actualmente. Estos términos comparten los presupuestos del positivismo criminológico que ha sido refutado hace más de un siglo. No existen los "ladrones", existen personas que cometen hurtos o robos. Todos cometemos uno o más delitos durante nuestras vidas y no por eso nos califican/calificamos como delincuentes.

Por eso, coincido con Clares3 en que lo más adecuado es la expresión "autor de un atentado".

Más allá de ello, la pregunta aquí era cómo denominar a quien ha cometido un atentado. Y ya hemos visto que los atentados no siempre son delitos calificados como actos de terrorismo. Eso descarta el término "terrorista".

Utilizar el término "perpetrador" sin el agregado de "de un atentado" no contesta la pregunta, desde que se perpetran actos ilícitos que no necesariamente son delitos penales, pues la definición no excluye delitos de carácter civil, o delitos culposos, y los atentados son infracciones dolosas.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, pero una cosa son las definiciones legales y otra muy diferente el uso común  No puedes borrar la palabra "ladrón" fuera de un ámbito puramente legislativo o penal, porque para la gente en general alguien que roba es un ladrón (o presunto ladrón, que está muy de moda usar "presunto" delante de todo ).

Con "delincuente" o "criminal" es lo mismo. El uso común nos dice que un delincuente no tiene por qué ser un criminal. Son grados diferentes de delincuencia.


----------



## ErOtto

Jonno said:


> ...(o presunto ladrón, que está muy de moda usar "presunto" delante de todo ).


 
Sobre todo choca en frases como *el presunto homicida confeso...* 
(sin tilde en la O... no me he equivocado, no)


----------



## AlBovino

Lo de presunto no es moda, es para evitar confundir a una persona sometida a proceso de otra condenada.

El término "ladrón" no es incorrecto si lo usamos de este modo: "El ladrón del collar de la reina", pues se entiende como "quien hurtó/robó el collar de la reina".

Señor Jonno, usted recurrió a definiciones legales en sus respuestas previas, y ahora las deja de lado. La pregunta fue concreta, y no creo que su respuesta sea correcta. Si no, ¿que hacemos aquí discutiendo para intentar dar una respuesta?

Y lo que Ud. designa como "grados diferentes de delincuencia" no existe en aquellas tradiciones jurídicas en las cuales nunca existió esa distinción. Los actos ilícitos no existen fueraa de las normas legales, no existe un concepto natural, prenornativo, de delito.


----------



## Peón

*Criminal, delincuente* son conceptos  prácticamente idénticos aquí.
*Atentado* no es una palabra que defina algo demasiado preciso. Puede ser muchas cosas. 
 Por eso digo que sin contexto este hilo puede ser infinitio.

 ¿Y dónde estárá  nuestro amigo *Abc3007*? ¿Le habrá servido este hilo?


----------



## AlBovino

Creo que lo dejamos más confundido que antes...


----------



## Jonno

Es moda en cuanto a que no siempre se usa para eso que dices, AlBovino. Se emplea muchas veces mal, al menos en España (la prueba es que ErOtto me ha entendido bien )

Lo de las definiciones legales... no creo que yo hiciera tal cosa puesto que las desconozco . Creo que mis fuentes fueron exclusivamente el DRAE y la prensa.

Por la misma razón sigo diciendo que en el uso normal sí se puede hablar de delitos más o menos graves, que se definen fuera de los usos y tradiciones jurídicas de una u otra manera. La gente común por lo general no diferencia, por ejemplo, entre hurto y robo mientras que alguien que entiende de leyes sí. Y eso sin tener en cuenta que en cada país y en cada momento puede haber diferencias legales.


----------



## Abc3007

Hola, estoy aquí aún, bueno para ponerlo en contexto, estaba viendo un programa acerca del rey de Albania por allá por los años 20s, en un viaje que hizo a Viena, Austria, alguien le hizo un atentado disparándole mientras estaba viajando en automóvil, pero ninguna bala le penetró y salió del automóvil corriendo detrás del ?

Esa es mi pregunta verdadera, como designar a esa persona que comete un atentado como este.

Y que se sepa que estoy aquí, no me he ido, estoy viendo las respuestas de los participantes aquí y aprecio a todos que contesten.Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

En ese contexto a mi “sólo” me cuadran:
 
_…detrás del tirador._
_…detrás del autor de los disparos._
_…detrás del autor del atentado._
_…detrás del agresor._
_…detrás del violentista._
 
Y debe haber unas diez opciones más, a gusto del consumidor.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Abc3007

Vampiro said:


> En ese contexto a mi “sólo” me cuadran:
> 
> _…detrás del tirador._
> _…detrás del autor de los disparos._
> _…detrás del autor del atentado._
> _…detrás del agresor._
> _…detrás del violentista._
> 
> Y debe haber unas diez opciones más, a gusto del consumidor.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Podría ser también detrás del pistolero, del perpetrador?


----------



## Vampiro

Abc3007 said:


> Podría ser también detrás del pistolero, del perpetrador?


"Pistolero" sí, aunque es demasiado coloquial para mi gusto.
"Perpetrador" además de sonar feo no dice nada por sí sólo, debería ser "perpetrador del atentado", pero suena raro, como muy forzado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## poetpenpassion

Amigos, yo consulté con la FUNDÉU BBVA. Y me dieron la siguiente respuesta:

"No hay una palabra genérica. En función del caso se habla de criminal, terrorista, regicida, magnicida, etc."

Así que todos tenemos razón. Yelena.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Cuando alguien atenta contra la vida de un presidente o rey se le suele llamar magnicida, en este caso frustrado.


----------



## Peón

En el caso, voto por *"autor del atentado"* o *"agresor"*


----------



## francisgranada

Hola,

Buscando en el internet he encontrado "atentador" y "atentadora" en un diccionario llamado _TheFreeDictionary_ y también en un diccionario español-polaco. Entiendo lo que decís naturalmente, lo digo solo por curiosidad ...

(Cfr. p.e. en italiano _attentatore,_ según Treccani)


----------



## manicha

Igual es un poco off-topic, pero en España sí existe una diferencia entre delincuente y criminal. Por decirlo en pocas palabras, a los autores de delitos que no atentan directamente contra la vida de las personas se les suele calificar de delincuentes mientras que para delitos que causan daños muy graves y especialmente a la vida humana se utiliza preferentemente criminal. Me sorprendería por ejemplo, que a un hombre que mató a su mujer le llamaran delicuente, tanto como llamar criminal al que defrauda millones a hacienda, o roba un bolso al descuido. 
Así que el caso de la pregunta, o el específico: magnicida, o bien, como ya han señalado el autor del atentado o el agresor. Si pones delincuente, pensaría que es un ladrón profesional metido a matón. 
En cuanto a presunto, su utilización desmedida viene del miedo de los profesionales de los medios de comunicación, que pueden verse en el juzgado si no añaden la coletilla en cada una de sus alusiones al individuo que cometió un delito, mientras su culpabilidad (del individuo, no del periodista) no sea dictaminada por un juez.


----------



## Jonno

En TheFreeDictionary aparece, pero no explica qué es "atentador". De todas formas en ese diccionario puede aparecer cualquier cosa. Probad este enlace


----------



## francisgranada

Jonno said:


> En TheFreeDictionary aparece, pero no explica qué es "atentador". De todas formas en ese diccionario puede aparecer cualquier cosa. Probad este enlace


 
Sí, pero en el caso de _atentador_, _atentadora_ aparece también la traducción italiana, y en caso de tu broma no ... Obviamente, no quiero decir que este diccionario sea relevante. Pero lo que me sorprende un poco, es que el término _atentador_ no se usa en español (bien que parece tan "obvio" ... )


----------



## clares3

*Hola
*Ojo porque, como véis, hay un sentido desusado de atentar que equivale a intentar la perpetración de cualquier delito o hecho ilegal.
*atentar**2**.* (Del lat. _attentāre_).
* 1.     * tr. desus. Emprender o ejecutar algo ilegal o ilícito.
* 2.     * tr. desus. Intentar, especialmente tratándose de un delito.
* 3.     * intr. Cometer atentado.

*En cuanto al específico delito de atentado,os reproduzco el art 550 del Código penal español vigente:*
*Artículo 550.* 
  Son reos de atentado los que acometan a la autoridad, a sus agentes o funcionarios públicos, o empleen fuerza contra ellos, los intimiden gravemente o les hagan resistencia activa también grave, cuando se hallen ejecutando las funciones de sus cargos o con ocasión de ellas.


----------



## Jonno

Hombre... Faltaría más que apareciera la traducción a italiano de mi broma 

Lo de la traducción, por cierto, podría ser un "falso amigo". Es extraño que en un diccionario de español aparezca una traducción de otro idioma pero no una definición.


----------



## Vampiro

Dejo constancia que, mediante escrito de fojas 17 del presente hilo, por parte del forero publicamente calificado como hematófago, sin prueba concluyente alguna, la palabra “atentador” fue mencionada como defendible desde el punto de vista lingüístico, pero calificada como “horrorosa” por el susodicho participante.
La no mención de dicho término a fojas 18 a 34, y la reaparición del mismo a fojas 35 a 40 del presente hilo, motiva la reafirmación de que la palabra de marras es un horror.

En serio… ¿alguien en su sano juicio diría o escribiría “atentador”?
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Aparentemente sí, lo que según mi punto de vista constituye un atentado contra la lengua española.

Para mí una persona que comete un atentado es un terrorista sin más.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues tal como ha dicho documentadamente clares3, la denominación que se busca es reo de atentado' según el art. 550 del Código penal español, sin perjuicio de lo que digan otros códigos penales o cuerpos legales de la misma función.
Porque en terminología legal, tiene más autoridad el legislador que el académico.


----------



## ninux

quería unirme a los que votan por "autor de atentado"
 y recordar que existe también la expresión "*terrorismo psicológico*" que para mi no se define exactamente como atentado.


----------



## clares3

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues tal como ha dicho documentadamente clares3, la denominación que se busca es reo de atentado' según el art. 550 del Código penal español, sin perjuicio de lo que digan otros códigos penales o cuerpos legales de la misma función.
> Porque en terminología legal, tiene más autoridad el legislador que el académico.


Sólo parcialmente de acuerdo: reo es término antiguo del español de por esta península, de origen latino "reus", demandado civil o acusado de delito) que en el ámbito ya sólo penal significa "acusado", "imputado"; exige que el autor de la fechoría esté sometido a la acción de la justicia y en trance de ser juzgado. Cabe, por tanto, que alguien sea autor de un atentado pero no sea (aún) reo de atentado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

clares3 said:


> Sólo parcialmente de acuerdo: reo es término antiguo del español de por esta península, de origen latino "reus", demandado civil o acusado de delito) que en el ámbito ya sólo penal significa "acusado", "imputado"; exige que el autor de la fechoría esté sometido a la acción de la justicia y en trance de ser juzgado. Cabe, por tanto, que alguien sea autor de un atentado pero no sea (aún) reo de atentado.



Puedo estar de acuerdo, aunque el citado art. 550 empieza diciendo "Son reos de atentado los que acometan a la autoridad..." es decir, los autores, sin mencionar imputación o acusación, aunque puede estar implícita la condena. En resumen, si decimos autor debemos calificarlo de presunto hasta que sea condenado por sentencia firme.


----------



## manicha

Hombre, en el caso que motivó la pregunta se puede obviar el presunto, teniendo en cuenta que el suceso ocurrió hace casi un siglo. No creo que su protagonista te vaya a demandar


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

manicha said:


> Hombre, en el caso que motivó la pregunta se puede obviar el presunto, teniendo en cuenta que el suceso ocurrió hace casi un siglo. No creo que su protagonista te vaya a demandar



Los difuntos, más que nadie, tienen derecho a la presunción de inocencia.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque eso nos desvía peligrosamente, en un reciente juicio con jurado sobre un asesinato hablábamos del "asesino confeso", sin decir presunto, y nadie opuso ningún reparo, incluido el magistrado presidente. Lo de presunto se ha exacerbado un tanto...


----------

